# 

## eugenia

Witam,

w załączeniu zdjęcie gdzie widać spoiny pomędzy bloczkami. Są one grubości prawie 3,5 do 4,5 cm. Czy to jest ok ?
http://wgrajfoto.pl/pokazfoto/img0910/bloczki2600.jpg
Drugie pytanie. Czy to prawda, że nie można malować dysperbitem ścian piwnic od wewnątrz, tylko trzeba je tynkować ? Czy by wówczas źle pachniało czy jak ?

----------


## ANNNJA

spoina gruba, ale to chyba nie jakiś duży problem? u nas było ok. 1,5- max 2cm, 
a o malowaniu ścian to poczytaj właśnie w tym linku, niektórzy dają, nie którzy nie, chodzi o szkodliwe wpływy- był nawet w TV spory reportaż bo Deweloper dał takie czarne mazidła od wew. domu jako izolację posadzki, a potem lokatorzy narzekali na zapachy- ale te mazidła też są różne, także myślę że to zależy od zastosowania które podaje producent, jeśli już- to tylko taki który nie wchodzi w reakcję ze styropianem...

----------


## hydrogenium

Wszyscy wiedzą że dzwoni tylko w którym kościele ?

1. Uświadom sobie że w własnym domu ściany możesz sobie pomalować czym tylko chcesz bo to twój dom i twoje pieniadze, tylko czasami należy sobie zadać pytanie: po co ???
2. Dysperbitem też można (tylko po co) i nic nie będzie śmierdzieć ponieważ dysperbit jest oparty na bazie wody (w końcu pisze że to emulsja) a nie rozpuszczalnikach organicznych (wtedy na opakowaniu pisze że to np. masa asfaltowa a nie emulsja asfaltowa) 
3. W każdej instrukcji mazidła pisze, czy można stosować wewnątrz pomieszczeń, generalnie nawet środki rozpuszczalnikowe można tylko rozpuszczalnik musi w całości odparować przed użytkowaniem pomieszczenia ponieważ w przeciwnym razie będzie "śmierdzieć" w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## mkun

Witam, mam pytanie - wszyscy pisząjakie to grube spiny są między bloczkami. Ja wymurowaem sobie ściany fundamentowe z bloczków (robiem to po raz pierwszy w życiu) i mnie spoiny przeciwnie wyszy strasznie cienkie. Teraz mnie to martwi jak nie wiem co. Czy to wielki bląd? Dodam, że w jwdnym miejscu (narożnik musiale obniżyć) spoina pozioma ma ok 3 mm. Reszta jest tak od 0,5 do 1 cm. W ostatniej, siudmej warstwie jest ok 2 cm. Poza tym ściana trochę mi zjexhaa od pionu do wwnątrz ok 0,5 cm choć narożniki pion trzymają. Jak myślicie - rozbieać to?

----------


## mkun

ale ja pisze ostatnia warstwa jest oczywiście siódma.

----------


## _olo_

> dysperbit jest oparty na bazie wody (w końcu pisze że to emulsja)


Skąd to przeświadczenie, że gdy pisze "emulsja" to znaczy, że na bazie wody ? Nie wnikam w to, czy akurat ten dysperbit jest na bazie wody czy nie bo tego nie wiem, termin "emulsja" natomiast oznacza, że nie jest to mieszanina jednorodna a po prostu zawiesina jednej cieczy w innej cieczy - nie oznacza to wcale, że z automatu któraś z tych cieczy musi być wodą.

----------

